# The first supercharged Dinan S2 M5!



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

"Daddy likes!"

The one and only sc'ed Dinan Stage 2 M5! :str8pimpi

$65k US :behead:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Link doesn't work for me. :dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

MotorenWerke said:


> Link doesn't work for me. :dunno:


It should :dunno:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

nnnope :dunno:


----------

